# How androgenic is stanodrol?



## wheybolic63 (Aug 23, 2012)

ive looked all over the place and i cant seem to find the anabolic/androgenic ratio in particular lgi's stano 200. Next summer i plan on running the old super dmz which is 10 mgs of superdrol and 10 mgs dimethazine. I want to run superdrol by itself first to see how i will be able to handle it but i was thinking about adding stano 200 since its fairly androgenic to combat the lethargy and other sides of superdrol. Dimethazine has an androgenic ratio of 95 and i will be running DMZ solo starting in a couple weeks. For all cycles i will have Cycle assist, liv 52, Aegis, set up and Torem for PCT. I will see how the solo run of DMZ goes but my worry is hairloss. Is stano alot more androgenic than dimethazine? I do have a history of hairloss in the family including my father and both grandfathers being mostly bald but i have a thick head of hair. anyone have an estimate of how androgenic the stano is and if it would be a good idea since it is non methylated to run with superdrol to combat sides? thanks


----------



## DetMuscle (Aug 23, 2012)

Is it even a anabolic steroid? I never heard of it. Ever


----------



## DetMuscle (Aug 23, 2012)

Never mind. I just seen it on Amazon.com   Answers my question


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 26, 2012)

It is a prohormone to DHT, and is quite androgenic, obviously. 

We use the active in our Androhard product, and we have seen success with it in terms of keeping libido up, controlling bloat, adding strength, and combating lethargy. Hairloss is a potential side though, so if you are prone, you might want to consider that.


----------



## MattPorter (Aug 27, 2012)

Its pure epiandrosterone ---- 5aR-DHEA.

If you go with DHT product -- AndroHard will supply you with a more anabolic (to muscles) punch by giving you Androsterone on top of epiandrosterone.

You get both beta and alpha isomers of the hormone.

-Matt


----------



## iSteroids (Aug 27, 2012)

HereToStudy said:


> It is a prohormone to DHT, and is quite androgenic, obviously.
> 
> We use the active in our Androhard product, and we have seen success with it in terms of keeping libido up, controlling bloat, adding strength, and combating lethargy. Hairloss is a potential side though, so if you are prone, you might want to consider that.



yup very androgenic

http://www.isteroids.com/


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 28, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> Its pure epiandrosterone ---- 5aR-DHEA.
> 
> If you go with DHT product -- AndroHard will supply you with a more anabolic (to muscles) punch by giving you Androsterone on top of epiandrosterone.
> 
> ...



The product also features an absorption complex that will increase the compound's absorption.


----------



## wheybolic63 (Aug 28, 2012)

what if i were to use a low dose of stano like 200 mgs with 20 mgs of superdrol to help combat the lethargy and estrogen would this be a good idea?


----------



## MattPorter (Aug 28, 2012)

wheybolic63 said:


> what if i were to use a low dose of stano like 200 mgs with 20 mgs of superdrol to help combat the lethargy and estrogen would this be a good idea?




As much as I despise harsh products like Superdrol and M1T --- that is the best idea you could do besides low dose testosterone.....

AndroHard is overlooked and needs more appreciation IMO

-Matt


----------



## iSteroids (Aug 28, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> As much as I despise harsh products like Superdrol and M1T --- that is the best idea you could do besides low dose testosterone.....
> 
> AndroHard is overlooked and needs more appreciation IMO
> 
> -Matt



Androhard is good stuff

http://www.isteroids.com/


----------



## MattPorter (Aug 29, 2012)

iSteroids said:


> Androhard is good stuff
> 
> Anabolic Steroids - iSteroids.com




It really is and I am trying my hardest to push this DHT hormone onto more advanced guys.

I am no swindler and surely wont convince anyone to give up testosterone and deca for "AndroMass" etc...

But this AndroHard really does have some cool DHT blood boosting properties....

-Matt


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 30, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> It really is and I am trying my hardest to push this DHT hormone onto more advanced guys.
> 
> I am no swindler and surely wont convince anyone to give up testosterone and deca for "AndroMass" etc...
> 
> ...



I also like how it can replace mild AI usage on cycle. I would rather use an androgen over an AI anyday.


----------



## MattPorter (Aug 31, 2012)

If anyone wants blood work after a dosage of AndroHard to prove the blood spike in DHT and 3aDIOL levels just let me know -- I have the PDF file I posted it also in this thread - http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...ed-aas-users-try-product-out.html#post2920369

-Matt


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 31, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> If anyone wants blood work after a dosage of AndroHard to prove the blood spike in DHT and 3aDIOL levels just let me know -- I have the PDF file I posted it also in this thread - http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...ed-aas-users-try-product-out.html#post2920369
> 
> -Matt



Guys, check it out. You can see with these labs the effectiveness of AndroHard. Give it a try and put it to the test. We want nothing more than honest feedback.


----------



## wheybolic63 (Aug 31, 2012)

what about prostate issues with stano being that it is DHT? but i've read that prostate enlargement comes from high DHT along with high estrogen. Is this true or will high DHT affect the prostate either way?


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 1, 2012)

wheybolic63 said:


> what about prostate issues with stano being that it is DHT? but i've read that prostate enlargement comes from high DHT along with high estrogen. Is this true or will high DHT affect the prostate either way?


There is a risk for prostate enlargement from Androhard/stano usage. If you are prone to prostate issues or have a family history, I would consider running some prostate support. Let me know if you need a recommendation. That said, I have never had prostate and/or hair issues from Androhard (stano contains one of the same actives at a lesser amount, so will be similar).


----------



## MattPorter (Sep 5, 2012)

wheybolic63 said:


> what about prostate issues with stano being that it is DHT? but i've read that prostate enlargement comes from high DHT along with high estrogen. Is this true or will high DHT affect the prostate either way?




You are right --- by products of testosterone -- estrogen and DHT will trigger prostate issues.

It could be one of the other --- not necessarily both at the same time. If you want to stop DHT from wreaking havoc on the prostate

Supplement with Progesterone  --- Take lots of fishoil to keep inflammation down.

Its really a give or take -- you wanna gain the most muscle - you risk sides, you prevent some sides --- you prevent some gains...

-Matt


----------



## MattPorter (Sep 17, 2012)

wheybolic63 said:


> what if i were to use a low dose of stano like 200 mgs with 20 mgs of superdrol to help combat the lethargy and estrogen would this be a good idea?




200 mg of stano is weak sauce since the absorption is LOW.

Try 800-1000 mgs of stano or 6 Androhard softgels

-Matt


----------



## MattPorter (Sep 21, 2012)

Roaddking will be putting AndroHard to the test -- has a log in the4 MLG section I believe

-Matt


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 22, 2012)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/mlg-pharma/170569-mlg-androhard-log.html is the log


----------



## MattPorter (Sep 25, 2012)

HereToStudy said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/mlg-pharma/170569-mlg-androhard-log.html is the log



^^

Always on top of your shit....amazing

-Matt


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 25, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> ^^
> 
> Always on top of your shit....amazing
> 
> -Matt



I aim to please


----------



## MattPorter (Sep 28, 2012)

how androgenic is stanodrol....

Well its androgenic enough for tons of people to buy the shit out of it

and the only true DHT precursor out right now.

However AndroHard is the only DHT precursor with blood tests posted all over forums

revealing sky high DHT and 5alpha levels from labcorp

-Matt


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 28, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> how androgenic is stanodrol....
> 
> Well its androgenic enough for tons of people to buy the shit out of it
> 
> ...


Also the only product on the market that I am aware of that contains both isomers.


----------



## MattPorter (Oct 1, 2012)

HereToStudy said:


> Also the only product on the market that I am aware of that contains both isomers.



I believe it is also the only Androsterone bound to an ester for reliable absorption and dispersion.

-Matt


----------



## MattPorter (Oct 4, 2012)

Androsterone can actually lower cholesterol and increase thyroid levels...

Nice benefit for sure.

-Matt


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 4, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> Androsterone can actually lower cholesterol and increase thyroid levels...
> 
> Nice benefit for sure.
> 
> -Matt



Gyno insurance as well.


----------



## MattPorter (Oct 9, 2012)

HereToStudy said:


> Gyno insurance as well.



Androhard could lower cholesterol and support thyroid levels

-Matt


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 9, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> Androhard could lower cholesterol and support thyroid levels
> 
> -Matt


Completely forgot about that article, good looking out.


----------



## MattPorter (Oct 11, 2012)

HereToStudy said:


> Completely forgot about that article, good looking out.




I did too -- and I wrote the damn thing lol

-matt


----------



## ryansm (Oct 11, 2012)

HereToStudy said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/mlg-pharma/170569-mlg-androhard-log.html is the log


Great log so far


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 14, 2012)

ryansm said:


> Great log so far


For those interested in Stano or Androhard, I did just make a post about some of the benefits in relation to estrogen you might be interested in.


----------



## ANewton (Aug 21, 2013)

MattPorter said:


> As much as I despise harsh products like Superdrol and M1T --- that is the best idea you could do besides low dose testosterone.....
> 
> AndroHard is overlooked and needs more appreciation IMO
> 
> -Matt


Do you need to take a Post Cyle if you ran Stano by itself at 1000mgs for 6 weeks? If so, any recommendations? Thanks alot.


----------



## ANewton (Aug 21, 2013)

Do you need to take a Post Cyle is you ran Stano by itself at 1000mgs for 6 weeks? If so, any recommendations? Thanks alot.


----------

